# briggs 17 hp engine



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

i have a briggs 17 hp engine on a bolens tractor, that had gas in oil. I don't know how long person ran it with oil in gas, but i fixed the needle valve in carb and changed oil. no more oil in gas, but now engine has no power when under load. it runs good idling. i checked flywheel key, cleaned carb etc. could someone please help?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check your air filter element, may be contaminated with oil.


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

i put a new air filter on the motor, what else could it be?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

it's possible that the head gasket may be leaking, too much compression from liquid in the cylinder can cause the head gasket to start leaking. Also a good idea to check the valve clearance and valve operation.


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

*17hp motor*



30yearTech said:


> it's possible that the head gasket may be leaking, too much compression from liquid in the cylinder can cause the head gasket to start leaking. Also a good idea to check the valve clearance and valve operation.


i tok the head off and the head gasket was good. i checked the valve operation and the exhaust valve moves and the intake valve hardly moves is that how it works?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the intake valve hardly moves, then there is a good possibility that the camshaft may be your problem. A worn lobe can cause this, I don't see it very often, but it does happen. 

You would have to tear into the engine to inspect the camshaft.


----------

